# how to disassemble logitech mk 320 keyboard



## RAMA PRASAD (Aug 29, 2013)

recently my keyboard is behaving strange causing lot of discomfort. 
on pressing v calculator opens. 
pressing del doesn't delete and instead prints ]. 
shift acts as alt+tab. 
q prints as 0q and sometimes nothing. 
ctrl sometimes doesn't work.
I did everything to solve this like changing language and regional settings, downloading logitrch setpoint software etc. but no result. now the last thing is to dust out the keyboard. I want to open my board. I unscrewed the board but not able to find a way to open it. I will be thankfull if somebody helps me out. waiting for reply.


----------



## shreymittal (Aug 29, 2013)

RAMA PRASAD said:


> recently my keyboard is behaving strange causing lot of discomfort.
> on pressing v calculator opens.
> pressing del doesn't delete and instead prints ].
> shift acts as alt+tab.
> ...



Get a new keyboard -___-


----------



## anirbandd (Aug 29, 2013)

@OP:  keyboards cant be opened like that. 

you need a sledge hammer, and a good sized axe. 

then wedge the axe head a little into the sides of the kb, and then hit lightly with the sledge hammer. 

if the kb doesnt open, get a new kb.


----------



## RAMA PRASAD (Aug 29, 2013)

are you people joking or is it that tough to open a keyboard. it seems really tricky to open mk 320. I seriously couldn't figure out how to open it.


----------



## anirbandd (Aug 29, 2013)

seriously..


----------



## shreymittal (Aug 29, 2013)

RAMA PRASAD said:


> are you people joking or is it that tough to open a keyboard. it seems really tricky to open mk 320. I seriously couldn't figure out how to open it.



Dude just get a new KB


----------



## RAMA PRASAD (Aug 29, 2013)

thank you for the suggestions. I felt anyway, I have to purchase a new kb then why not use some more force. and I succeeded in opening it. strangely the interior was so dust proof that I can give +1 to logitech. reassembled and checked. the problem still exists. should purchase a new keyboard anyway. thank you


----------



## anirbandd (Aug 29, 2013)

btw, you may wanna check for virus infection...


----------



## shreymittal (Aug 30, 2013)

Dude you are seriously going to get a big facepalm from tdf users (Note : ME)
Your KB life is over just get a new KB.. -________-


----------



## RAMA PRASAD (Sep 10, 2013)

ok getting a new keyboard. thank you all


----------



## flyingcow (Sep 10, 2013)

RAMA PRASAD said:


> ok getting a new keyboard. thank you all



Wait..check it wit your friends PC and see before buying a new keyboard. Same problem occured to me, there were multiple windows of calculator opening on my screen and no key seemed to work right, it was OK after a format, IDK the reason...


----------



## RAMA PRASAD (Sep 10, 2013)

thank you for the suggestion. will try that


----------



## Mal Vivant (May 20, 2014)

RAMA PRASAD said:


> thank you for the suggestion. will try that



If you're seriously going to open the keyboard, 1st remove batteries. Find a small container like a 5 oz paper cup. With keyboard backside up, remove the 15 screws that you will see and put them in the cup to prevent screws from going AWOL. You'll need a small phillips screwdriver similar to a jewelers screwdriver but somewhat heavier to break loose the screws. At that point you need to use something like a 1.5" wide stiff putty knife with blade. Set the axe aside unless this doesn't work. Separate the upper and lower sections of the plastic keyboard case using the putty knife, carefully. If you are clumsy with tools do not attempt this as you'll probably damage it beyond repair. You should find someone good with tools or learn to use a fairly light touch, just enough to separate the plastic. The keys themselves, for a wonder, are not loose but loosely enclosed in the upper part of the plastic case so they won't take off for parts unknown unless you get too violent with it. You'll see a molded rubber(?) piece that is the actuator for all the keys sitting on top of the printed circuit board with the actual switches, contact made between two printed lines by the actuator to "make" each switch. You can clean circuit board with anything mild that doesn't leave a residue or just blow it off with canned air. Same for actuator. I have yet to find a foolproof way to clean the plastic keys but will post if and when. Reverse procedure using only screwdriver and, with luck, you've got it. Be very sure everything is dry before reassembly. Alternatively you can usually pick up another set, new, for around $25 off ebay if you look. I just picked up 3 MK520s for under $75 as I do a lot of keyboarding and accidents will happen, usually at the most inconvenient time, usually with something like Coke or orange juice. I did not want the pile of keyboards waiting for me to get around to fixing them to start the house leaning heavily to the north so I will pursue this as I can until I've got a procedure nailed down. For most people this is really a "don't bother, get a new one" but, if you gotta do it this how.


----------



## pppanda (Oct 13, 2016)

I have been facing the same problem for almost a month. In the mean time, I have bought a new one. In my keyboard of Logitech MK 320 Combo, alphabet keys on the lower right side, backspace, enter and some Number keys are malfunctioning. Example : n = nk, m = m1, . = .g, h = Enter+h, k = nk, 1 = m1, 2 = 21, 3 = 3', 9 = 9z etc. I liked the KB very much. Is there no solution ?

- - - Updated - - -

I saw nothing wrong in trying to repair a keyboard (Logitech MK 320 Combo) which costs (along with the mouse) almost $ 70 or Rs. 4850 /- in India (At Amazon.in today). The keyboard of my Logitech MK 320 Combo was also typing extra characters in some keys. After buying a new one, I decided to have a try to repair it myself. I am not a technician or an IT expert - just a High School Teacher of English. Yet I found that disassembling the keyboard was not a very tough task. Nothing like axe or hammer was needed, as mentioned by some experts(!). Just a screwdriver and a knife(not much essential - any moderately sharp kitchen utensil can do) - and it was done. I separated the parts after noticing then minutely. Kept apart the rubber pad and the two attached polythene circuits. Cleaned all the other portions with a brush and kept in the sun to dry. Cleaned the rubber pad and the polythene circuits with shampoo and water and hanged up in the sun. After an hour or so, I blew hot air with a hair drier to each and every part of the keyboard. Kept them under a fan for another quarter of an hour. Finally I assembled them as they were. To my utter surprise, the keyboard became OK. I am typing the current stuff with this newly repaired keyboard.


----------

